# Getting excited.. Turkey season is coming!



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

In Alberta Turkey hunting is on a draw basis. I have been applying every year, seems like forever, and i finally can go. I don't know jack about hunting them, so i'm asking for general advice to increase my chances. I have little time for scouting being that the draw zone is 750 miles away. Time to get out the shotgun...


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Where to you go hunting turkeys in Alberta? I have never seen a wild turkey. Prairie chickens yes but no turkeys.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

carcajou said:


> In Alberta Turkey hunting is on a draw basis. I have been applying every year, seems like forever, and i finally can go. I don't know jack about hunting them, so i'm asking for general advice to increase my chances. I have little time for scouting being that the draw zone is 750 miles away. Time to get out the shotgun...


Ray, they(hens) are probably still together in large flocks....what time you have to scout, walk along edges of fields and woodland to see if there is any fresh sign(scratchings). If you locate a flock, try to watch them in the evenings as they will roost nearby and give you a general starting point in the morning. Get there just as day is breaking and maybe blow a crow call or a owl hoot and try to "shock" the Gobbler into gobbling to give you a idea of his general location.

If you can drive on the land you are hunting you can ride around early in the morning, periodically stopping to use the crow call or the owl call or just gobble with a turkey box call trying to locate a gobbler.

If you get one gobbling at your calls, then try to get within 100-150 yards of the general direction of him and sit down and hide and call softly with a few hen yelps. Do not call more than once every 6-7 minutes and then only do a couple of hen yelps.

Nothing like having a gobbler coming in to your calling gobbling all the way like thunder....really gets your blood pumping.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hard to beat a Lynch's box call....you can do soft hen yelps and gobbles with it.

Regards, Mike


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

hog987 said:


> Where to you go hunting turkeys in Alberta? I have never seen a wild turkey. Prairie chickens yes but no turkeys.


Down in the sw corner. Porcupine hills, Pincher Creek up to the Crowsnest pass


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

carcajou said:


> Down in the sw corner. Porcupine hills, Pincher Creek up to the Crowsnest pass


learn something new everyday. Have to ask my brother in law as he grew up not far from there how many turkeys he has seen.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Turkeys have migrated north in the past few years. Maybe four or five years ago my mom told me she saw a turkey at her house(where I grew up). I thought she was full of hot air. That fall I saw one deer hunting. The next year a whole flock. The next year more...


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Turkeys showed up around here 10 years ago. And now there are a ton of them. But only 10% of deer hunters turkey hunt, since there isn't much of a tradtion of turkey hunting up here.

Its youth weekend this weekend. A kid who has been hunting out back with his grandfather got a 38lb tom yesterday morning. Huge bird for the kid's first turkey.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Is there a conservation group in Canada similar to the NWTF?


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Dill said:


> Turkeys showed up around here 10 years ago. And now there are a ton of them. But only 10% of deer hunters turkey hunt, since there isn't much of a tradtion of turkey hunting up here.
> Its youth weekend this weekend. A kid who has been hunting out back with his grandfather got a 38lb tom yesterday morning. Huge bird for the kid's first turkey.


 Wow, that will make one heck of a big turkey feast.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Well it turns out in was a 22 lb bird. Kid and grandfather were just excited and it looked huge on a 13 yr old's back.


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

With all that happened just at turkey season, I didn't get to hunt.  Guess I'll have to go to winn dixie and shoot me one. 

carcajou, did you make the hunt yet? If so how did it go?


----------

